# S13.4 Conversion KiT????



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

ok i just bought a 92 240SX and i already kno what i want...one questoin..has anybody done the 97-98 keoki conversion?? the S13.4 conversion??
If so if you can please help me out i would greatly appreciate it..im in the L.A. area right now and want to do as much as i can to this car before i go back to Reno, Nevada. 
Thank yOU


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

its pretty common now. you should research on it.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> its pretty common now. you should research on it.


ive must of been in some other planet but when in the hell did we start calling s14's s13.4's? man :fluffy::fluffy::fluffy:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

its an S13 with a S14 front end.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> its an S13 with a S14 front end.


oh this is all the conversion stuff. ive never been a fan of different front ends with different chassis.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

different chassis? their all S chassis, their not diff. just diff. body parts..but all part of the S chassis


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Altiman93 said:


> different chassis? their all S chassis, their not diff. just diff. body parts..but all part of the S chassis


technically their different thats why one is an s13 the other is s14 and the other is s15. but i know what your saying about the physical chassis or the unibody. but thier still different in their own way. i didnt say its not possible, im just not a fan of conversions


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh lol yeah i know what your saying too. but sometimes a car will look a hell of a lot better with a conversion =)


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*nice*

id like to do that conversion over the s15 conversion but i wonder how much TLC im gonna need to put in my car


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

i just bought some JDM s14 kouki headlights, and i got them for $290  CHEAP!. some dude in japan sold them to me. as far as the conversion goes i dont think its too hard. Just need to know witch fenders work best, because theirs a lot of companys out their making s13.4 conversion fenders, that i dont kno who to go with. but over all the s14 is sexy in my opinion


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

With all the experience my friends have had doing S13.x conversions all over them came up with the same conclusions... the more you spend on the fenders the better it will look... the cheaper the brand the more the headaches... bit of advice


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

do you know of any brands that are good?? that you recommend?


----------

